# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Καλοκαιρινό Banner 2017!

## Efthimis98

Εν μέσω καλοκαιριού, το φόρουμ είπε να φορέσει τα καλοκαιρινά του προσθέτοντας μία δροσιστική νότα! Το GreekBirdClub εύχεται σε όλα τα μέλη του Καλό Καλοκαίρι και Καλές Βουτιές!  :Big Grin:  Ελπίζουμε να σας αρέσει!



_(Σε όσους δεν εμφανίζεται, παρακαλώ πατήστε Ctrl + F5)_

----------


## anonymous

Πω! Πω! ... Τα βλεπεις κε Δημητρη?  Σου τα λεω εγω, αλλα δεν με πιστευεις!  
Αμαζονιος εχει καταντησει το GBC!!!   :-)

----------


## jk21

εχουμε ετοιμα emoticon  βρε ... δεν βγαινει σωστα αυτο που εβαλες  :Happy: 

το λες μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου .....

Ναι το greekbirdclub ηταν εξ αρχης και ειναι ενα φορουμ για ολα τα πτηνα συντροφιας , καναρινια , παπαγαλους , ιθαγενη , παραδεισια κλπ  , ειναι για τα πουλια της φυσης και δεν εξαιρει κανενα στην ουσιαστικη ενημερωση που προσφερει ή τουλαχιστον θελει να προσφερει  , οντας μη προσκολλημενο σε ονοματα και εξειδικευσεις σε ειδη που δεν ειναι απο μονα τους αναγκαια για να κανουν ενα φορουμ ουσιαστικο στην ενημερωση πανω σε ενα ειδος 

Παραδειγμα , προκληση προς οποιον εχει αντιθετη αποψη , πως ενα φορουμ που εχει στις αρχες του την προστασια καθε πουλιου που γεννιεται στη φυση και αταλαντευτη αποψη οτι τα πουλια αυτα , ανηκουν εκει και μονο εκει ,  ειναι το πιο ουσιαστικο εδω και χρονια , σε ενημερωση πανω στην πραγματικη εκτροφη ιθαγενων που εχουν γεννηθει ομως στην αιχμαλωσια και μονο σε αυτη !!! Μια περιηγηση μονο σε θεματα που τα απλα μελη μας εχουν στην κυριολεξια γεμισει μεχρι τωρα (μακαρι και στο μελλον , ασχετα αν δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος ) αρκει για να το αποδειξει .


αυτο το θεμα επισης ειναι το πρωτο σε εμφανισεις σε αυτο το φορουμ 




Εμφανίσεις: 235,290σχόλια: 1938



Η Καρδερινα παντως δεν ζει στον Αμαζονιο !!!


Ναι αυτο ειναι το GBC , το φορουμ για ολα τα πτηνα συντροφιας !!!  και ευχομαι καποτε να αναγνωρισθει η συνεισφορα του στην ορνιθοκουλτουρα αυτου του τοπου 


*Ευθυμη* για αλλη μια φορα ευχαριστουμε !!!

----------


## anonymous

> ...
> Η Καρδερινα παντως δεν ζει στον Αμαζονιο !!!
> ...


Ναι, σωστα ... αλλα, κοιτα να δεις πως καταντησε η Ευρωπη! ... Σε λιγο δεν θα βρισκει να φαει η καρδερινα με τοσους παπαγαλους  γυρω της! :Anim 59: 


Και ναι... Ευθυμη, σε ευχαριστουμε για το ομορφο και ... τοσο ρεαλιστικo banner!

----------


## ndlns

Πολύ όμορφο Ευθύμη, θα μπορούσε να έχει και κανένα... χελιδονόψαρο, για να είναι εντός θέματος...  

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Παρα πολυ ωραίο...ευχαριστούμε.Μας προετοιμάζει ψυχολογικά, για διακοπουλες. :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## wild15

Πολύ ωραίο Ευθυμη μπράβο! !!

----------


## Soulaki

Αυτο το σκουφατο, δε, μου ερχετε, να βάλω το χέρι, και να το βουτηξω. :Love0001:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους παιδιά! Εύχομαι να περάσετε καλά και να γεμίσετε τις μπαταρίες σας για έναν ακόμη απαιτητικό χειμώνα.  :Big Grin: 

Κοίτα να δεις που βλέπεις ringneck όμως και καρδερίνες μαζί... αν δεν το έβλεπα δε θα το πίστευα.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Δε φτάνει δυστυχώς το Banner για 6 ηπείρους.

----------

